# -x- Becoming Mrs O'Sullivan 11.02.17 -x-



## Charlotteee

So I thought I would start one of these now i'm getting well into the planning :)

Our colour scheme is cadbury purple :)

This is what is currently booked

Church - Our vicinity catholic church.

https://www.genuki.org.uk/big/eng/LAN/Livesey/StPeter.jpg

Venue - Mytton Fold. Same as Smileyfaces :)



Photographer - Kerry Woods. She won the North West Wedding award for photographer, she is absolutely amazing!! Stole these off her facebook page (public) for you to see how good she is.



Hair - Sam Gateley


Wedding Dress - Mori Lee 5368 <3 <3 love love love. This went way over my budget but hey ho, you only get married once (hopefully)

Wedding Hoop bought. I've also bought a veil, it looked lovely in the pictures but I hate it, I've seen some lovely ones on pre-loved for £20, cathedral length too so will keep my eye open next year.

I've just got all the stuff to start making our invites, I'm making pocket-folds so I'm just making the "shell" for now. I will document how I've made them :)

Got a quote for DJ and Photobooth (still toying with whether or not to have Photobooth as it's £400 just for that eeek but we would love one)

And we are going to look at wedding cars on the 5th December :)

I'm loving wedding planning!!

Also we've decided where we are going for hen do - we are going to Dublin!! And although we get married in Feb we are going at the end of September because I don't want people to skint themselves so close to xmas.

Will try and update as and when I can :) xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Following &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Following :) x


----------



## Charlotteee

So today my ribbon arrived for my invites and I've ordered two stamps to use on them!! Here's the stamps. Hope they look ok. They should arrive next week then hopefully next weekend I will be able to make my first pocketfold!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151031_104855.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Charlotteee

My All you need is love stamp arrived today, i forgot to order an acrylic block so i went and visited the engineers at work and they've made me something up which is just as good and should work a treat!! :) :)

Went to a wedding fair yesterday with my friend which was lovely. She isn't a bridesmaid because I can't afford it, but I would love for her to be and she knows that, I might ask her to be a witness at the register signing and still buy her a small gift to let her know how much I've appreciated her coming to wedding fairs and putting up with me for two years haha.

There was a mind reading magician on and oh my word he was absolutely fantastic!! If we could afford it we would be booking him, bit gutted really that we can't afford it but just keep thinking all that matters is us getting married!! xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Booked our photobooth, i had a quote for £400 from one company, but i've gone with a company who have a very different type of photo booth for £300 for 3 hours (including a free guestbook)

They're called bubbly booths, and the link to their website is here.

I love how different the photobooth is and that we can have them put a purple light in there which will match with out colour scheme :)

The only thing i'm a little concerned with is she doesn't want a deposit, just pay on the night?? They seem legit, my friend has used them and they're on facebook etc. Just seems strange not taking a deposit? xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Errr in a right pickle now.

I&#8217;ve just spoke to the venue and they&#8217;ve said there&#8217;s 41 rooms available out of 43 for the night of the wedding. 

The rooms only go on the website a year before the day but anyone can ring and book, now I&#8217;m worrying with it being valentines weekend that they&#8217;re going to get booked before I send out invites 3 months before. 

I don&#8217;t know whether to send save the dates out and put details on there of rooms maybe a year before even though we had originally said no save the dates?? 

I know that my guests will fill the hotel but I didn&#8217;t want people booking so far in advance and similarly don&#8217;t want people to miss out on a room?!?!?!


----------



## smileyfaces

Subscribing! I'm gonna reply properly soon but just a quick one to encourage save the dates!!! I think they are important!


----------



## Charlotteee

So here is the front and inside of my first "mock" invite. Think we are going to scrap the All you need is love stamp as it really doesn't go with the rest of the invite. I need to add the purple glitter card on the middle page inside but I don't have much of that so i'm not wasting it on a mock invite lol

Not sure how to have the front now, I think i'm just going to leave it with the ribbon maybe.

So i'm currently looking into another DIY project. These are £6 in hobbycraft

https://www.hobbycraft.co.uk/supplyimages/612863_1000_1_340.jpg

I'm thinking of painting them purple then covering with purple glitter and having them on the top table infront of me and Andrew in the day then move onto the table that will have guestbook and card postbox etc on at night.

And speaking of guestbook we are thinking of maybe having a Jenga set up and ask the guests to take a piece and sign and pop into a bowl, then we can rebuild the day after and read them etc.


We have also decided to do save the dates which will be sent out in february asking everyone to book hotel rooms too if they want one as we went to the wedding venue on Sunday, and when speaking to the hotel they said the people booking rooms the saturday night are guests from the wedding happening on Sunday!!

But we also booked our room decorations too :)
 



Attached Files:







Outside.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6









Inside.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## smileyfaces

Lovely invites :)

Yes ask people to book asap. My wedding is a Sunday and a lot of our guests are booking the Saturday night as well as the Sunday night!


----------



## Charlotteee

I figure a year should be ok shouldn't it. And i've clicked it's technically valentines weekend that weekend so plenty of couples might book for a dirty night away lmao xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Ok so yesterday my venue had a wedding fair on so I popped up to have a nosy.
Managed to get them to block book me twenty rooms so that I can tell day guests to book, saves me having to do a save the date. I'm just going to send individual facebook messages to them.

On the booking front, we have our wedding car :happydance: 
It's an absolute steal at £195, with flowers in the car, ribbon of our colour scheme, they will take bridesmaids to the church then come back for me and dad. We get Champagne too and it's run by a couple who bought the cars and did them up so i'm helping a local business who don't charge an absolute fortune!!
It's a Rover 100 we are using.
https://memorableweddingcars.co.uk/images/homepage4.jpg

I'm also booking the DJ today. It's a company called Fun Leisure and they charge £250 which is really good, they are more than a DJ. I know the owner of the company and he is brilliant so just need to pay £50 deposit for that :)

It's all very exciting, its 13 months today until the wedding.


----------



## smileyfaces

Yay glad things are coming together now!


----------



## Charlotteee

I can't believe your's is next month!! Come around so fast!! Are you excited?? xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm just stressed with all the last minute things to do/things to pay! But hopefully it should be worth it :D


----------



## Charlotteee

So I'm currently trying to plan my hen do!!

I want to go abroad for some sunshine so whilst it's still warm we are going to go for three nights 22nd September-25th September.

We were looking at Lloret De Mar but i've been told the nightlife has died a death and isn't as good as it used to be.

We then looked at Salou but it's too expensive to fly into Reus Airport and to transfer from Barcelona will take 2 1/2 hours.

So we then tried Benidorm - £350 each all inclusive so quite steep.

So now i'm on Palma Nova which is £230 each for three nights brilliant flight times and is 5 minutes in a taxi to Maga if we want crazy nightlife.
Hopefully there won't be loads of crazy students out there shagging in the streets because we will be just about end of season.

But Palma Nova is winning!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

I went to Magaluf for mine :lol: it's a real good laugh! We stayed at TRH Magaluf hotel it's really good and it's cheap too. We went Friday to Monday. 

Ps) sept 25th is my bday!


----------



## Charlotteee

Oooo i probably won't remember when i'm flying home very hungover :lol:

Ok thanks that's great to know, some of the girls have suggested Ibiza and said they've found cheap flights but the flights i've found with decent times have been really dear!! xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Well what a cerfuffle!!

The DJ i was going to book had put the price up by £100!!

So i've found one who is really good, lots of good reviews and Andrews brother knows him for £260 and he's also given me a photobooth for three hours for £265, so my other photobooth the lady didn't want a deposit so i've cancelled that one. We get an attendant and lots of props and we get a book with all the pictures in and a USB and the guests get a photo each too.

I'm getting really excited, i almost feel like i'm too organised and feel like i've missed things. I'm gonna do another post in a sec with everything i've booked and what i've got left to get xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

*Done & Deposit Paid*
Venue
Venue Decorations
Church
Wedding Dress
Wedding Dress Hoop/Underskirt
Veil
Wedding Hair
Wedding Car
Invitiation DIY bits (just need to make)
DJ
Photobooth
Photographer

*Left to Sort*
Give Notice on 11.02.16
Sort Registrar (the church has their own so need to speak with priest)
Wedding Lingerie
Wedding Shoes
Andrew's Suit and Shoes
Groomsmen and Pageboys Suit and Shoes
Bridesmaid Dresses
Wedding Cake/Cupcakes
Wedding Cheese Cake (four tier of different cheese)
Favors
Flowers (Foam DIY)
Presents for Bridal Party (Free gifts from Smooch Rings just for having them come to the house, three bridesmaid gifts and cufflinks for bestman)
Pic n Mix Sweets
Wedding Rings
Honeymoon
Hen & Stag dos

A lot of the stuff on my to do list I already know where and who i'm getting it off and the cost etc just need to wait for a little closer to the wedding.


Am I missing anything??!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Wedding makeup or you doing your own? 

X


----------



## smileyfaces

Makeup
Hair piece
Bridesmaid shoes?
Jewellery
Seating plan/place cards (although that's much later on)
Garter?
Do you need a bolero or wrap in case it's cold?


What kind of church are you getting married at? Church of England you don't normally have to give notice that I'm aware of?


----------



## Charlotteee

We are getting married at a Catholic Church.

Bridesmaids are buying their own shoes.
Doing my own makeup. I don't wear much anyway. 
I have a hair slide which I bought from claires accessories years ago so that is also my something old and it goes with my dress.
Jewellery yes, not sure what to have though yet.
Garter will add (I'd sort of grouped that under lingerie) 

Seating plan I should have enough card left over and ribbon to DIY.
And I'm a cold person I like the cold so no wrap haha. I've sat in work today absolutely freezing and everyone thought I was bonkers!!
xxxx


----------



## smileyfaces

I have made my own seating plan too, so much cheaper!


----------



## Charlotteee

It really is so much cheaper to DIY most things.

And i'm not the most creative of people :lol:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

You are so organised :lol: But then again it'll fly by! It'll be here before you know it! 

You'll love Palmanova/Magaluf! :) 

It's our wedding anniversary 25th September x


----------



## Geebug x

Palma Nova sounds amazing. Please don't go into Maga its awful :haha:
Can't believe it is coming round isn't it - will be under a year soon!!
xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Well I've just booked the hen do!

We are staying here - Universal Hotel Florida

https://www.universalhotels.es/sites/default/files/styles/flexslider_full/public/hotel/hotel02_0.jpg?itok=ZUCReEoa
https://www.universalhotels.es/sites/default/files/styles/flexslider_full/public/hotel/hotel01_0.jpg?itok=VKE7m8Yv

There's ladders so you can get in the sea and there's a spot that they allow you to jump off the cliffs into the sea there. We are all inclusive so can sip alcohol and sunbathe all day!!

It's Torranova rather than Palma Nova and it's 5 minute walk into Magaluf.

Gee are you serious about it being awful?? Lol. I'm hoping it will be quieter with it being end of September. I'm so excited!!!

There's only 8 of us going but it should be fun xx


----------



## Charlotteee

And the hotel has brilliant reviews on Trip Advisor! I can't wait.

Need to sort the hen do out for home too. Gonna do that in January next year.

There's hotels near us that do Tribute nights to like the 80's etc with a three course meal so gonna book one of those for everyone xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Looks amazing Char!!

It's not too busy near the end of September (me and my friend went to Palmanova last year) but just be aware quite a few attractions might be closed. We went 30th September and the 2 water parks were closed and some of the water sports on the beach weren't available either. Definitely do the inflatable out at sea though! It's fab! 

The second Hen night sounds great too ... 2 hen do's you lucky bugger lol x


----------



## Charlotteee

Well i've got like 25 people to invite on a local hen do as they couldn't make the abroad one, and I just wanted a holiday in the sun :haha:

Flights are booked now too. Eeeeek exciting!! I can't wait!! Only 8 months to go!! :lol:

Tbh Kelly I just want to laze around the pool all day drinking cocktails and go out at night!
I'm scared of the sea :dohh: xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

I just need to get over my fear of flying cos i'm already shitting myself.

Not like I can hammered in the airport either, we fly at 6am and I don't think I could stomach more than 1 at that time haha.

Might need some Valium off the doctor :lol: - i cried and went all clammy dropping Andrew off at the airport last year!! xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well that's ok then you'll be fine haha. Temps hit 29 at one point when we were there so you should get plenty of sunbathing in! :)

Aww bless you. You'll be fine hun honestly. I said I wouldn't be drinking in the airport either as we flew at 6am and I didn't tbf. But we did have one of those 1 glass bottles of wine each although I could only manage 1/2 of it coz it was too early :haha: 

I'm so jelous! Wish I was going back again this year :) X


----------



## Charlotteee

Awww come and meet me out there :lol:

Would you believe I'll be 25 when I go and it will be my first girls holiday. My first holiday away without my mother :haha: xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I would but we'll be in Cuba :lol: when is it? 

:haha: I can believe it. Last year was my first 'proper' girls holiday away and I was 27! You'll enjoy it, it'll be fab x


----------



## smileyfaces

Maga is great fun!!! I've been twice and would go again :thumbup: To walk into magaluf you will have to walk down a big hill which is fine but walking back up after a night out is a killer :shock: My hotel was on the hill and we used to dread the walk up there haha.


First holiday away without your mum yay!

Did you go to mytton fold open day earlier this month? Can't remember if I already asked you?


----------



## smileyfaces

I went in October just gone to Maga and it was scorchcing! Was expecting sunshine but didn't expect it to be so hot!


----------



## Tasha

Your plans look fantastic. Where you are getting married is beautiful.

We are off to Palma nova in may x


----------



## Charlotteee

Oooo is it Orion's first holiday too??!! Exciting Tasha!!

Yes Smileyfaces i did go, mainly to sort out a room for my inlaws and mine and OH's 4 boys lol. We've had to get a family and a double on the same corridor. But they gave us the double for half price which was nice of them .

I've heard about the hill :dohh: ah well, i'll get too drunk to care :lol:


----------



## Geebug x

The hotel just looks amazing - I seriously hated it there, and I am an Ibiza girl but seriously Ibiza is a different league, I found it really scummy and the people there were erm, interesting. :haha:

Its your hen do, you're going to have fun regardless of where you are lol xx


----------



## Charlotteee

So today I&#8217;ve rang our priest to double check that we didn&#8217;t need to book a registrar as I recalled him telling us that last year, and I know catholic you sometimes have to book a registrar. He said no one usually turns up. USUALLY?! I wasn&#8217;t going off usually and hoping for the best, so I rang the registry office and they confirmed that they didn&#8217;t ever send registrars to our church, that there was one linked so I&#8217;m feeling a little better.

I&#8217;ve also just rang the church I was baptised at as I need a copy of the baptism certificate so the priest at the catholic church can give dispensation for me to marry in a catholic church as I am CofE. If I don&#8217;t provide it he will have to go to the Diocese bishop which is a ball ache apparently. Guess what, the vicar at the church I was baptised at has left so now I have to ring round the houses to get a copy!!

Andrew&#8217;s mum is much more organised compared to my mum, so she will definitely have Andrews baptism and confirmation certificate in her house (she and my FIL are devout Catholic Church goers too so no way would they have lost that)

xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow what a pain!


----------



## Charlotteee

Finally found the lady who can find my baptism certificate.

Comes at a small price though. £27!! Daylight bloody robbery haha.


----------



## Charlotteee

Smiley Faces - 1 week 5 days?!?!?! I can't wait to see photo's!! xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I know :shock: still feels like we should have about 6 months to go. Really doesn't feel like we get married in 10 days!


----------



## Charlotteee

Well I rang up yesterday and paid of another £250 off my dress :wohoo: so only got another £550 to pay off there. 
Picked the bridesmaid dresses but not sure if I want to take the leap and order!! They're China but 100% feedback and lots of people have recommended them!!


----------



## Charlotteee

Bridesmaid dresses bought!! I risked China. £100 for three including delivery!!


----------



## CRWx

Hellooooo, coming to stalk!

Hope that's ok :D xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Of course it is!!

I can't believe you're about to pop!! How quick has that gone?!

Well booked our appointment to go and give notice yesterday. We go on Thursday next week. Really nervous now, feel like i'm going to be interrogated haha

xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

I originally.got my bridesmaids dresses from China and they were great (but ended up changing color scheme and got different ones off asos)


----------



## Charlotteee

This is the dress I have ordered xxx

Congratulations again Smiley. Looking at your pictures has made me so excited, we picked a gorgeous venue!! xxxx

https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTEwNVg1OTk=/z/L0kAAOSw14xWHScg/$_57.JPG


----------



## CRWx

I know, can't believe it- feel like I've been pregnant forever!

Oh goodness, that is beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## Charlotteee

And such a good price, it cost me £96.50 for all three including £17 delivery xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Soooo this weekend has been a good one wedding wise.

I received some card for our wedding invites but as I ordered it in a rush at work as my lunch was ending, I accidentally ordered peach instead of pearl so that's going back today.

Andrew asked his brother to be best man so he's had his warnings off me :lol: no bad jokes about me in his speech :haha:

He also asked what my boundaries where for Andrews stag do, I just said no cheating on me (obviously strippers and stuff are fine, just no kissing or touching or anything like that) and that he comes home in one piece. It's nice that he asked me actually, I really like his brother, he's 11 years older than Andrew so he is actually really sensible, they're going to Prague together next week for 3 nights with 30 other lads for a joint stag do.
His brother is Jenson's godfather and he's aware if anything was to happen to me or Andrew Jenson would go to him and his wife.

I also managed to get a brilliant bargain on Guestbook Drop Box with 130 love hearts.

There is a lady that does them and every Sunday puts a few on offer, i managed to get the last one for £15 :happydance:

Right, best get some work done today :) xxx


----------



## CRWx

Sounds like a brilliant weekend wedding wise! 

That is nice that his brother asked you, bet they'll have a lovely time in Prague :D

What a bargain! Well done you :happydance:


----------



## Geebug x

It really is all coming together now :)

xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

You are so organised ... you'll have nothing to do by August :haha: X


----------



## Charlotteee

Are you kidding, i've got loads to do :lol:

I'm making the bouquets and buttonholes, and i've just decided to buy those 3D Cardboard shapes and cover with crystals. Getting A & C to go on the top table xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

With the cardboard letters if the crystals don't weigh it down enough, I'd put something on the bottoms to weigh them down as they are really lightweight. That's if I'm thinking the same letters you are. X


----------



## Charlotteee

Probably hun, they're the ones that a lot of people do decoupage on or glitter, like Papier Mache ones xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Yeah Iv used the numbers and they keep falling over so had to prop them up lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes I agree they are very light! They will look lovely! I considered doing that too but couldn't be bothered :lol:


----------



## Charlotteee

Ok thanks for that!! I will have to use my noggin and think of what to use to weigh them down!! xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Well Andrew goes to Prague on Thursday until Sunday. Not going to lie I'm already sad at the thought of him going. I know it's not long but he is my right arm.

It's two of his friends stag do, they are having a joint stag, and are each others best man, one gets married in March, the other in May. God help those two with what's planned!!

Gonna have to keep myself busy whilst he's gone or I'll mope around like a lovesick teenager haha.

Thursday and Friday i'll be in work and Saturday we are off to Farmer Parrs in Fleetwood for his cousins 1st birthday party. Then we've been invited round to my SILs Saturday night for drinks seeing as the men will all be out frolicking in lap dancing bars.

Then Sunday will be a day of getting the house in order and then he'll be home hopefully just after 7pm xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Sounds like you have loads planned to keep you busy. When DH sent on his stag to benidorm in June I missed him loads! Seemed like he was gone forever!


----------



## Charlotteee

Need to type this somewhere or i'm going to explode and facebook probably isn't appropriate haha!!

So Andrew went to Prague yesterday and I am missing him like crazy.

But last night i decided to google strip clubs in Prague, and apparently there aren't any rules, literally anything goes. I'm so upset. He's told me he's been in one before in benidorm before he was with me and there were no rules there and lets just say he had his hands everywhere, i mean everywhere.

What if he does it out there, for me thats cheating, if he gets a dance then yeah but if he touches at all then that's it for me, my heart would be broken.
I've dreamt of nothing but him cheating all night and it's killing me that I can't speak to him.
I know he wouldn't cheat but it's hard not to think when hes out there and he was drinking for 24 hours yesterday. Left at 4am went to bed at 5am this morning no sleep, so if he's been absolutely hammered who's to say he's not stupidly done something last night.

I hate the thought of him having his hands all over some skanky stripper and if the shoe was on the other foot he would probably hate it if I did it to some male stripper.

Mehhhh, stupid dreams have put me in a bad mood!! Roll on Sunday.

Staying at a friends tonight with Jenson. She has three kids and one is Jensons age, her fiancé is one of the stags on the stag do they are on, and then staying out tomorrow night and then he's home.

You don't realise how much you really love someone until they're gone for longer than you're used too. 

:cry::cry::cry: xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Charlotteee said:


> Need to type this somewhere or i'm going to explode and facebook probably isn't appropriate haha!!
> 
> So Andrew went to Prague yesterday and I am missing him like crazy.
> 
> But last night i decided to google strip clubs in Prague, and apparently there aren't any rules, literally anything goes. I'm so upset. He's told me he's been in one before in benidorm before he was with me and there were no rules there and lets just say he had his hands everywhere, i mean everywhere.
> 
> What if he does it out there, for me thats cheating, if he gets a dance then yeah but if he touches at all then that's it for me, my heart would be broken.
> I've dreamt of nothing but him cheating all night and it's killing me that I can't speak to him.
> I know he wouldn't cheat but it's hard not to think when hes out there and he was drinking for 24 hours yesterday. Left at 4am went to bed at 5am this morning no sleep, so if he's been absolutely hammered who's to say he's not stupidly done something last night.
> 
> I hate the thought of him having his hands all over some skanky stripper and if the shoe was on the other foot he would probably hate it if I did it to some male stripper.
> 
> Mehhhh, stupid dreams have put me in a bad mood!! Roll on Sunday.
> 
> Staying at a friends tonight with Jenson. She has three kids and one is Jensons age, her fiancé is one of the stags on the stag do they are on, and then staying out tomorrow night and then he's home.
> 
> You don't realise how much you really love someone until they're gone for longer than you're used too.
> 
> :cry::cry::cry: xx

You will drive yourself insane Hun. Try to relax. I got myself worked up when my OH went on his convinced myself of all kind of things mainly because of the ppl he's with and like you was worried he'd get so drunk he wouldn't realise what he was doing. I drove myself crazy that I ended up doing something silly. 
He loves you. You no him and the fact he wouldn't do that so keep that in mind. 

I get what you mean about them being away for longer periods tho. 
It'l al be ok and hel be home soon 

Xxxx


----------



## CRWx

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm more annoyed now though, I messaged him last night before I went to sleep and said good night, have a nice night love you, he's been online this morning and completely ignored it. It wouldn't kill him to say Good Morning and then i'd be ok for the day!! Instead i'm sat here thinking is he not messaging because he's feeling guilty or something?? :cry:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw don't be draft. Why would he do that? You said yourself you trust him and you don't think he would so why are you thinking these things?? Just relax. You will see him in a few days xx


----------



## Charlotteee

See i've calmed down now he has messaged me haha!!

I spent 3 years being worn down by my ex, and even though I trust him and don't think he would do that, those niggles are still there when I have time to think and i'm feeling down xx


----------



## CRWx

Fully understandable! 

Glad you feel better now :hugs: xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

He messaged me again earlier. They went in a strip club last night, but he said he didn't pay for a dance, he said it was too expensive. He said put it this way one lad paid 18000 and to put that into perspective andrew took 8000 with him for 3 nights lol!!

Love him so much. Not long now and he's home.

He also asked me if he can change his stag do weekend lol. Yes if you like aslong as it doesn't coincide with my hen do haha. Nice to know he's wedding planning out there :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Love the change in your tone since this morning :hugs: xxx


----------



## CRWx

How're you getting on lovely? xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Hello, congratulations are in order I see!! Very happy for you!!

Plans are at a standstill at the minute, just waiting to finish paying A's mum off the loan she lent us 2 years ago. Finish that in June and then can crack on with suits etc.

Andrew got back Sunday night, he had a brilliant time and told me everything.

Had absolutely no reason to not trust him but when you've been in a volatile relationship with someone who used to wear you down and cheat on you, you do have little niggles xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

11 months on Friday. Going so quick and we are really busy up until the end of May!! Like every weekend is rammed full!! xxx


----------



## CRWx

Thank you lovely! 

Eek, how exciting how much closer it's getting! Wow, you're going to be such busy bunnies xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Wedding planning developed a little setback with my grandad being poorly and then sadly passing away. The funeral was yesterday so just trying to get back to normal life and normal things.

The bridesmaid dresses arrived from China on Tuesday so I managed to get two bridesmaids to try them on!! Just one left to try!! For £26 each and £17 shipping I am so so impressed.

The quality is unbelievable!! I'm so so pleased with them. They love them too which is a bonus!! Almost 10 months to go, need to crack on and get the save the dates done!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







Chantelle.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 13









Holly.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Charlotteee

Also Andrew has now booked his stag do. He goes on the 29th September and comes back 2nd October so he goes the weekend after me.

I'm a little upset with that just because I go on the 22nd and come back on the 25th and Jenson's 4th birthday is the 27th September and then Andrew goes 2 days after, so the two weekends surrounding his birthday one of us will be out of the country. I suppose we can make it extra special and Andrew take him somewhere whilst I am away and vice versa.

Andrew is going to Albufeira :thumbup:

xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Sorry to hear about your grandad :hugs:

Bridesmaid dresses are lush. I bought these ssme ones originally in pale blue but then changed my colour scheme. They are fab for the money.

You will both still be there for LOs birthday though? You can still do lots of fun things and make it special!


----------



## Charlotteee

We'll both be in work with it being a Tuesday but we can take him for some tea and stuff.

Yeah they really are aren't they - i'm so pleased with them. And OH had to eat his hat cos he was so dead against china incase they were awful xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

They're lovely Char! 

:hugs: I know what you mean about LO's birthday but he's too young to remember anyway and like PP said you could each do something special with him on the weekend's you have him as well as taking him for tea on his birthday after work x


----------



## kbwebb

stalking! youre getting married two weeks before me!! :hi:


----------



## Charlotteee

:wave: welcome xxx


----------



## CRWx

Hope you're well my lovely :kiss:


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm very well Char. Hope you and little miss are doing good.

I'm shattered today, was on my friends hen do on saturday and we went to The Adonis Cabaret on Canal Street in Manchester. Saw too many willies for my liking but it was all good fun and we had a brilliant laugh.

Made me think about my UK hen do - I'd like to go to funny girls in blackpool I think. Not too sure but would really like a drag act, I think they're ace!! So funny!! xxx


----------



## CRWx

We're both well thank you, can't believe how fast W is growing!

Oooh, I know where that is! Hahaha at all the willys though, oops. Glad you had fun and that it was a laugh :happydance: 

That sounds like a good plan! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Ten months today :happydance:

It seems to be flying around, my sister got married at the weekend, and we are at another wedding in 7 weeks - it's bonkers because then it will be June, and from June the year seems to fly with how busy we get, Andrew's birthday in June, then we have the boys for a week in August and then my birthday, then Andrews nephew gets married end of August and then my hen do in September and then Jenson is 4 :shock: 

After that's out the way it leaves us with 4 months until the wedding.

I feel like I am so behind!! Need to sort suits, can't decide whether to buy or rent, it seems silly renting when we can get perfectly good suits for the same price that they can keep! Also does the father of the groom have to wear the same suit as the bridal party? I thought it was just father of the bride??

xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

We rented suits purely for ease of having the measurements absolutely spot on (buying a suit from a shop you tend to only be able to get standard sizes). We just found it easier to have that side of things all taken care of we just had to pick them up and drop them off when we had finished. You can defo get suits for cheaper than renting but it is purely down to your preference on what kind of suit you wanted them to wear!

Father of the groom...completely up to you. We didn't have him in the same. Just groom, best men and father of the bride. Again, personal preference!

It will fly round now!


----------



## Charlotteee

Talk about flying around, how did you get to almost 12 weeks so fast :shock: 

Yeah in that sense it is good to get them hired, especially because we will have a 4 year old, 8 year old, 13 year old and 17 year old.

Will have to weigh up the options with OH - he doesn't want tails, just wants a nice normal grey suit xx


----------



## kbwebb

were in the same situation not knowing whether to rent or buy, my OH is the same and just wants a normal suit. youll have to let me know the price difference :D and i know i was thinking the same about how quick its coming around!!


----------



## Charlotteee

Well I know it sounds really tacky but Primark have started selling suits and they are actually really good quality, for a suit jacket its £30! xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I know nearly 12 weeks :shock: gone so quick.

The price we paid paid for hiring was defo more than if we had bought them from a shop BUT like I said measurements were more important to us. My dad is a bag chap and finding a suit in his size that fit well in every area was nigh on impossible!


----------



## Charlotteee

Been doing some final save the date designs today, going to show them OH tonight so he can decide with me our favourite and then we can get them printed and sent out!!!

Also need to sit and confirm definites for day!! xx


----------



## Charlotteee

We've decided to hire. Mainly because Dan Kerr in Preston start at £59 for suit hire for a Prince Edward suit including everything except shoes. Andrew doesn't want tails but the Prince Edward is more up his street. And if you hire 5 suits the groom goes free so it would be £236 for all suits.

He has an appointment to go with his Best Man (his big brother) next saturday :happydance:

Starting to feel so real now xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Glad you have made a decision with the suits! Sounds like a great deal!

Good luck with the save the dates! We sent out fridge magnets :)


----------



## Charlotteee

Ours are fridge magnets too. Here's my prototype. They are being printed tomorrow :happydance:

Haven't put the back as got lots of info on about hotel haha!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160413_192333.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CRWx

What a clever idea! They are beautiful xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Lovely! Mine were very bog standard haha. I didn't give any venue or hotel details until the invitations went out!


----------



## Charlotteee

I've only put hotel details on so people can ring and book rooms. It seems the weekend we get married is the closest to valentines so a lot of rooms are being booked for that reason xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Good thinking! I might go back for a night on our wedding anniversary just for the breakfast (amazeeeeee)


----------



## Charlotteee

So a lot of stuff happened yesterday. My sister has posted my mum a 16 page letter slating each and everyone of us, we have all been blocked on facebook and she wants nothing more to do with us. She&#8217;s married now and doesn&#8217;t need us. So now I am a bridesmaid down as my niece has also blocked me and she was a bridesmaid. I&#8217;m not too bothered I just now have a spare bridesmaid dress and no bridesmaid!! Its not even like I can ask anyone else as then it does look like I&#8217;m only asking because I&#8217;ve lost one lol xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh my god lol what happened to make your sister behave like that?! 

Sell the dress on fb wedding pages. I had one random China bridesmaid dress (that I'd ordered as a sample) and someone bought it straight away :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotteee

Lots happened. She thinks everyone is out to get her. Always has been like that. She has said she doesn't like my OH because he told all the kids including Jenson to stop splashing water all over our kitchen. 

So that's now 6 people less at the wedding. Blocked on facebook and she wants nothing to do with us xx


----------



## CRWx

What a palaver, sorry that's happened though lovely :hugs:


----------



## Geebug x

Flog the dress girlie - f*ck um!
xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Sounds very petty. At least you know now though and not closer to the time when you have given your final numbers!!


----------



## Charlotteee

Well we have finished our final day guest list and final version of save the dates have been sent off to be printed. Only being charged a tenner for printing from works stationery company, i've just given him my card and sent the publisher file over.

So excited to get them back and send them out :wohoo: xx


----------



## kbwebb

how exciting! x


----------



## smileyfaces

Yay!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Stalking


----------



## Charlotteee

:wave:

Had a bombshell dropped on us last night. OHs parents normally have Jenson three days a week and he goes to nursery two days a week. 

They have decided that he is too much and no longer want to watch him which means we now have to put him into full time nursery so now I&#8217;m panicking on how we are going to pay for the wedding. We will manage we always do but I just hate being dropped in the shit.

I'm very grateful for them having him all this time so I have been able to work but i'm a little hurt that his own grandparents don't want him anymore. He's just a normal little boy. Boisterous, loud and mischievous!! xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Ah man that's rubbish :( is there any other family that could help even for one day a week? Do you get tax credits? Nursery is so expensive isn't it!


----------



## Charlotteee

No other family, only my sister who is on maternity leave but she doesn't know if she is going back part time or not at all so I don't want to wait until she has decided and then Jenson's nursery not have space for full time. 

We don't get tax credits :( we have worked out with doing the childcare voucher scheme and the free 15 hours that it's likely to cost us around £300 a month to put him in full time. I hope i've worked that out correctly lol!! xx


----------



## kbwebb

Sorry they've changed their minds about looking after him :nope: the only reason I haven't found a job yet is because we have no family to help out, and we don't get her 15 hours till September. it's so expensive isn't it :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

It will be more in the holidays though won't it when he doesn't get his 15hrs! Such a pain!


----------



## Charlotteee

Well his nursery actually shuts in the holidays anyway so my sister has offered to help out this year in the holidays until she decides if she is going back to work so the 6 week holidays will be a massive help with her having him.

It's just next year but we will have to split it between me and OH taking time off work I think, or maybe Jenson will be a lot older so he may have calmed down enough for in laws to have him just in the holidays.

We'll cross that bridge when we get too it :dohh:

Fed up today now lol xx


----------



## Charlotteee

On another note, going for dress measurements on the 7th so they can order dress. I wanted to shift some weight before ordering but alas I have gained since picking the dress so screw it, it needs ordering before it's too late xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Can't remember if I said but I picked the marriage license up a week ago so need to ring the priest and go and see him. Need to sit and discuss what we need to pick and things for the ceremony, hymns, readings etc.

Will try ring this afternoon and see if I can speak with him. He runs services at two churches a few times a week so he's always really hard to get hold of! xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm also wondering what to do about makeup. It would be lovely to have someone come in and do my makeup and the maids too but at £200 I think it's really steep and I don't know wether to just do my own??!!


----------



## smileyfaces

I would highly recommend getting your makeup done! On the day when you have you and your bridesmaids all.trying to get ready and use mirrors it could be a nightmare! Plus its nice to feel pampered on your wedding day. I paid £240 for four of us to have hair AND makeup done. And she is amazing at what she does too!


----------



## kbwebb

I'm paying 200 (100 for trial 100 on day) for just my hair and make up, bridesmaids are doing their own as its so expensive!


----------



## Geebug x

I'm bridesmaid in Nov and paying for my own hair and make up.
I would def get yours done - its your special day!xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Well i've spoken with my sister and told her how much it is to get mine done. £70+ for day and £40 for trial just for me.

She is happy to do my makeup, I just need to invest in some decent makeup, which I've needed for a while now anyway. I don't wear a lot of make up and never have so it just seems like a lot of money.

My sister said she will do her makeup and my other bridesmaid and my mum too. 

I have paid for a hairdresser though to do me my two bridesmaids and my mum which is costing £210 :shock:

Honestly, stick wedding infront of something and the cost tripples. My hairdresser charges £25 for hair ups if its not a wedding!! xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Meeting priest again on Wednesday at 7pm :happydance:

We can give him the marriage license and complete our nuptial forms and then get on with picking readings, hymns etc.

xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Suits are picked. Hubs looks sooo handsome!! He's still debating on getting an ivory cravat rather than purple so then he's distinguished from the groomsmen. The jacket is navy and pants are grey. He went with best man, I think he did really well!! He decided on tails in the end as they felt much nicer on. Eeeep exciting stuff!!
 



Attached Files:







received_10154053211737180.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

It's all coming together nicely for you now. It's going to fly by. :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Lovely! My hubby had an ivory waistcoat and the others had a navy one to match the suits so that my DH looked slightly different to the others :)


----------



## Charlotteee

The suit shop said they don't do the same colour waistcoats as the jackets or we would have done that xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

So mission bride body has restarted. I was doing so well up until september when I had my gallbladder removed. I'd lost a stone and a half and was comfortably in size 14 clothes, now i'm back in 16s and i'm so annoyed. But calorie counting started yesterday and went back running last night and did 3 mile. Hoping to be a size 12 before we go to magaluf. 5 months to lose 2 stone. Very do-able if I put in the effort!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh yes defo doable! I lost 3st in 3 months on slimming world in 2014 without really trying too hard! (I've put every pound and more of it back on though :lol:)


----------



## Charlotteee

So last night we met with the priest again. He&#8217;s given us some liturgy to read through, we need to pick one reading and a psalm from the Old Testament which we can pick someone to read and one from The Gospel which he will read. We also need to pick three or four bidding prayers. He is very nice and lenient, said we can do and have whatever we like really, it&#8217;s our big day. We&#8217;ve picked the Old Testament reading and responsorial Psalm just have to pick the rest before we meet with him again on 1st June. 

Save the dates are being delivered tomorrow so this weekend we can glue the bows on and magnets on the back and get them sent out next week!! 

Also &#8211; I&#8217;ve found a picture of the inside of the church!! It&#8217;s beautiful 

https://www.churches-uk-ireland.org/images/lancs/blackburn/chains_int.jpg


xxx


----------



## CRWx

That church is absolutely gorgeous!!! Love it.

Your mission sounds very doable! We'll be here to cheer you on :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks Char!!

I've just bought my wedding shoes, Roco Clothing are doing a half price sale today on Rainbow Club Bridal Shoes so mine were £15 :happydance:

xxx


----------



## CRWx

Eek, what are they like? It's all so exciting! xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

xxxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Lovely :)


----------



## Charlotteee

Just hope the sizing is ok!! xxxx


----------



## CRWx

They are so beautiful!


----------



## Charlotteee

Wedding shoes arrived, they are beautiful. Didn't want to take them off haha xx


----------



## Geebug x

Church is absolutely stunning Char xx


----------



## CRWx

Glad you love them! xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

So tomorrow is D-Day. The dress is being ordered. I am way bigger than what I wanted to be when ordering it so I am going to see if they can order it in a standard size - the size that I tried on in September, I'm not sure if they will but I would rather they do that than get one bigger and I lose too much detail having it taken in.

I am so so excited to try my dress on again!! xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Just got this from further back in the thread, just want to update where I am up too""

*Done & Deposit Paid*
Venue
Venue Decorations
Church
Wedding Dress
Wedding Dress Hoop/Underskirt (Completely Paid)
Veil (Completely Paid)
Wedding Hair
Wedding Car
Invitiation DIY bits (just need to make)
DJ
Photobooth
Photographer
Give Notice on 11.02.16 (Completely Paid)
Wedding Shoes (Completely Paid)
Groom and Groomsmen Suits
Bridesmaid Dresses (Completely Paid)
Sort Registrar (the church has their own so need to speak with priest)
Hen & Stag dos (Completely Paid)
Dropbox Guestbook (Completely Paid)

*Left to Sort*
Pageboys Suits
Wedding Cake/Cupcakes
Wedding Cheese Cake (four tier of different cheese)
Favors
Flowers (Foam DIY)
Presents for Bridal Party (Free gifts from Smooch Rings just for having them come to the house, three bridesmaid gifts and cufflinks for bestman)
Pic n Mix Sweets
Wedding Rings
Honeymoon


Again I can't think of anything major i'm missing tbh xx


----------



## CRWx

You're so organised! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Definitely organised :haha: I have a friend getting married in December and they haven't done anything :saywhat: I'd be going mad by now. 

Looking at the list you seem to have most things done I think ... It's been that long for me I can barely remember! :blush: x


----------



## Charlotteee

So Saturday I ordered my wedding dress.

I am so disgusted with myself for letting myself get back up to the weight I was at at the beginning when we got engaged.

I have had to order my dress in a size 20 :shock: I'm a 16 in normal clothes.

Magaluf is 19 weeks and 3 days away, I want to lose 2 stone by then. 3 stone by the wedding. I'm re-joining slimming world on Wednesday.


----------



## kbwebb

Are bridal shop sizing different then? I only ask because I've ordered a size 14 dress, I'm a size 8 in normal clothing (the dress needs taking in a lot but was on sale!) I've been panicking about if it can be altered that much, but maybe it won't need as much altering if the sizing is different does that make sense? :dohh: also did you buy your underskirt from the bridal shop or somewhere else? I've only just realised I tried my dress on with one but they never mentioned me buying one.


----------



## Charlotteee

I have bought my underskirt from pre-loved. It cost me £8.

The bridal shop have said my dress can be taken in by three sizes and I won't lose any detail, and yes they advise that you buy one size bigger than what you normally are xx


----------



## kbwebb

That's such a relief thank you!! 
I've gone through your to do list and think you've remembered everything.. if not I must be missing things too :haha:


----------



## Charlotteee

Hayfever is definitely kicking my ass today. Look like the elephant man with puffy eyes lol!! xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh dear. Good thing about a February wedding is at least you won't look like elephant man on your wedding day :haha:


----------



## Charlotteee

You are correct!! Unless we get some freakishly mad weather haha xx


----------



## Tasha

I didn't realise you're going to Magaluf for your hen. I've just got back from Palma Nova/Torrenova which is all obviously the same resort. It's perfect for a hen holiday, chilled in the day time with beautiful beaches and then night time it's full on. There were quite a few hen and stag parties there :)


----------



## Charlotteee

I saw on facebook, looked like you had a lovely time. I am slightly worried I'm going to get drug swabbed now though :rofl:

Which hotel did you stay in? We are staying in Torrenova at the Universal Hotel Florida xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Also - 9 Months today :happydance: xxx


----------



## CRWx

Ahhhhh! Getting so close now :D


----------



## Charlotteee

So it's 8 and a bit months and I'm not sure when I should start making all my DIY bits? As in Invites, Flowers, Room decoration bits and personalised coathangers??!


----------



## Charlotteee

I had my first weigh in back at slimming world last night and lost 7.5lb!!

Wooo.

Proper spurred on now to get a good loss next week too. So happy.

Bought all the bits to make the DIY MR & MRS rhinestone letters so they should all be here before Friday! Looking forward to doing that, I bought Tacky PVA glue so hoping that will be strong enough!! And I figured if i get the bits now I can do a bit at a time whilst OH is on PS4 :lol:

xxx


----------



## Tasha

I thought I replied. Don't worry it's a genetic problem the drugs swabbing :haha: we stayed at the hotel marina Torrenova.

I'd start soon on the invites because they're likely to make you fed up, so if you do a few and then dont do some for a bit, it won't matter.


----------



## Tasha

Well done on the weight loss xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks Tasha.

So yesterday I received my MR & MRS 3D Paper Mache letters from Hobbycraft and the rhinestones to stick on. I ordered 6000 3mm rhinestones and I seriously don't have enough so I've bout another 6000 but 5mm. Hopefully I should have enough now :dohh:

Glue should arrive today so hopefully we can get them done this weekend. Not sure if I need to paint the letters or not???

xxx


----------



## CRWx

Excellent weight loss Char! :D

That's a lot of rhinestones, all of the bling!


----------



## Charlotteee

It's a good job I have 8 months :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

Well done for weight loss :happydance:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hobbycraft do some lovely paint for mache letters. I brought a lovely copper for mine and they looked really good. I didn't bling mine tho just stuck moustaches on them lol. 

Sounds like it's coming together really well. 

Well done on the weightloss


----------



## Charlotteee

At a wedding this weekend - just bought my dress this morning. It's a Chi Chi London one and got it for £20 down from £60. Next day delivery so should be here tomorrow.

My only problem is my huge bust, not sure what I am going to do as can't wear a bra??! OH said one of those clear back bra's but they are always really obvious. Debating doing a Kim K and masking taping them up hahaha xxx

https://www.chichiclothing.com/product_images/y/193/ChiChi_19_02_20151976__50362_std.jpg
https://www.chichiclothing.com/product_images/g/611/ChiChi_19_02_20151971__75441_std.jpg


----------



## CareBear

Have a look at debenhams for one of those bras tat don't have a back and they stick to you sides. I had one for my wedding as it had a low back like your dress. I can't comment on the support as I'm quite small but Something like it may be ok.


----------



## smileyfaces

If your boobs are big it looks as though it will be tight enough at the front anyway to keep them in place. Just tape your nips up :lol:

Alternatively you can buy a multiway bra but those can be a bit expensive


----------



## Charlotteee

I've bought some of these :rofl:

The stick on bras with no backs don't work as they are too big. I have visions of standing up from the table and it being on the floor :lol:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-05-23-19-31-02.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh yes I've seen those advertised before!


----------



## Charlotteee

I just hope they work and actually stay on!! xxx


----------



## Geebug x

Hey lovely,
Pretty dress, I actually ordered that and sent it back as wasn&#8217;t nice on me &#8211; I would have worn the bra&#8217;s with the clear back strap but my hair is so long it hides the ugly plastic bit haha.

Also, those bra things do not work at all :haha: I didn&#8217;t get mine cheap from ebay but they were useless xx


----------



## Charlotteee

The things I have bought don't work?? Or the stick on bra's? 

I'm having my hair pinned up

xxx


----------



## Geebug x

The things you have bought, maybe on someone with a flat chest but anything above a B cup they're useless, better to wear no bra with a silicone nipple cover xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Mine are too big and droop without a bra :rofl: xx


----------



## Tasha

I can't do backless dresses for this reason. However there's a way to do it, it's an adapted thing that lowers your bra at the back. Google bra adapter/converter and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Tasha

Although looking at the dress it may be too low for that?


----------



## Tasha

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/201...1853-0%26rvr_id%3D1034736170788&ul_noapp=true That's what I mean xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I've seen them Tash. Yeah it's too low. 

I'm gonna have to do a Kim K and tape them up :shock: :rofl: xxx


----------



## Tasha

Haha, you'd not pay me to do that. My boobs are massive though so I'd go with shrink wrapping them instead :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

:rofl::rofl:

It's due to be delivered in just over an hour so I shall try it on in work toilets :haha: xx


----------



## Charlotteee

The dress would have been fine without anything underneath it. However the material at the back was ripped. Thought I would try it anyway. The clasp fastened at the top &#8211; so the zip should have fastened fine. However It got stuck, give it a little tug for the zip to completely split and for me to be stuck in it. Cue the lads on the warehouse trying to break me out of it. Had to ring Chi Chi and tell them I had to completely break the zip to get out of it. She said that&#8217;s fine send it back and they&#8217;ll refund postage. I have now ordered a different dress, being delivered tomorrow. :dohh: 
Hopefully this one isn&#8217;t faulty!!

https://www.chichiclothing.com/product_images/e/025/ChiChi22051544285__22702_std.jpg
https://www.chichiclothing.com/product_images/g/682/ChiChi22051544293__09949_std.jpg


----------



## Geebug x

Much much prefer the new dress!!
Although, I am biased, I have it in Navy :haha: xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Well that one didn't fit!! So i have another one, arrived today and it's gorgeous on xxxx

https://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server2100/soexuzn/products/3850/images/11281/White_Blue_Aliza_Scallop_Skater_1__25659.1463830106.1280.1280.JPG?c=2


----------



## Charlotteee

Currently on with my next DIY project.

Bought some plain wooden hangers from pounstretcher - £1.99 for 4.

Found a facebook seller who sells the vinyl names/roles/date for 20p a set so that will only cost me £1 for the five that I need. Make a lovely picture shot in the morning :)

Also gonna paint the MR & MRS letters tonight ready for sticking the rhinestones on :)


----------



## Babybump87

Loving all the wedding planning !!. 

Beautiful dress too !!.


----------



## Babybump87

Can I ask who the Facebook seller is please?. 

Would love these! Thanks xx


----------



## Charlotteee

What for the bridesmaid dresses??


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry for the vinyl names .thanks xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Called mrcraftycuts xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Feeling really down at the moment. I feel like nobody likes me.

Like I'm forcing friendships more than I should have too.

I just want to go away and marry just us two at the minute. Mehh x


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks. 

Ohh noo... dont try please everyone.. just concentrate on you and hubby.. other people will soon fall into line so I have found out anyway . Xx


----------



## kbwebb

big hugs.
we have felt the same at times :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

Feel a little better today, was just having one of those days. Didn't help I'm sunburnt really bad so have hardly slept the last two nights. Tiredness may have been a contribution to my bad mood lol.

Finished painting the MR & MRS letters so can start gluing on the rhinestones!!

Also the Coat Hanger stickers should be here by the end of the week so can do them too. I'm not sure wether to paint the hangers or not?? Silver for the bridesmaids to go with their purple dresses and a purple hanger for me?? Rather than being plain wood xxx


----------



## kbwebb

i would paint them, they sound like they will look lovely :D


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I think that sounds fab about the hangers! X


----------



## Charlotteee

Ok so tonight's job will be to paint them.

Just ordered all the bits to make the flowers too xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

I just left my hangers plain and stuck the vinyl stickers straight on!


----------



## Babybump87

Fab idea to paint them!. 

Im doing the same as smileyfaces.. quicker and easier lol... although I have just started centerpieces adding a bit of jazz to them!. 

Glad your feeling better now !


----------



## Babybump87

Fab idea to paint them!. 

Im doing the same as smileyfaces.. quicker and easier lol... although I have just started centerpieces adding a bit of jazz to them!. 

Glad your feeling better now !


----------



## Geebug x

Charlotteee said:


> Feeling really down at the moment. I feel like nobody likes me.
> 
> Like I'm forcing friendships more than I should have too.
> 
> I just want to go away and marry just us two at the minute. Mehh x

I like you :flower:

Get a photo of your hangers up to show off - they look fab!!
xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Awww thanks Gee :kiss:

Yep been a busy bee this weekend. Made five personalised hangers, decided to do wood instead of silver.

And started with the Rhinestones on the MR & MRS.

I've decided to do just one row of rhinestones as a border and leave them like this

Not finished the MRS yet. Just need to do the rhinestones.

Received foam flowers on Friday to start making them too. And I also need to paint the frame of our heart dropbox as it came plain mdf so gonna paint that purple.

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Hangers.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 14









Mr and Mrs.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MissMummyMoo

You are so creative! I done nothing like that when I got married, I don't have any creativity in me :haha: I can't wait to see your pic's it's going to be amazing :cloud9: X


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm debating starting up a wedding craft business once the wedding is out of the way lol. I really enjoy doing it xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I really think you should! I honestly have nothing like that in me, it took all my might to do the simplest of placecards and the table plan ... even then I was stressed to death :haha: X


----------



## smileyfaces

Hangers and letters look lovely :)


----------



## kbwebb

hangers and letters both look lovely!! youve made me want some now lol!


----------



## Charlotteee

They're so easy to do xxx


----------



## CRWx

Wow! They look brilliant Char! Well done you :kiss:


----------



## Charlotteee

Made two bridesmaid Bouquets last night :happydance:

So easy to do!!

Got one more to make, mine to do and ten buttonholes!!
These aren't finished yet, they need the stems trimming and wrapping in ribbon xxx
 



Attached Files:







bouquet 1.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 10









bouquet 2.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7









bouquet 3.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MissMummyMoo

They look fab Char! Well done! I really think you should look into wedding planning! X


----------



## Charlotteee

Made my bouquet at the weekend and I also painted the wedding dropbox :)

Everything is coming together now!!

14 weeks until Hen Do Part 1 in Magaluf

35 weeks until the wedding :shock:

When you put it in weeks it doesn't seem that far off!!!
 



Attached Files:







My Bouquet 1.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3









My Bouquet 3.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3









Dropbox.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Charlotteee

Oh and I made the mistake of telling Jenson about the wedding :dohh:

He now keeps asking how long until the wedding. He is very excited bless him xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

After much faffing I have decided how the buttonholes are going to be.

Here's one I did last night, the Ivory will be for the two pageboys, Andrew is having ivory and purple with some heather sprays in his, and all the other men exactly the same as pageboys just with a purple flower. Gonna get them all done over the next week or two xxx
 



Attached Files:







buttonhole.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MissMummyMoo

They're lovely Char, well done :) x


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm really enjoying doing all this, and time is going so fast, I'm gonna be really sad when it's over haha xx


----------



## CRWx

Gorgeous!


----------



## smileyfaces

Lovely :)


----------



## Charlotteee

Had my first wedding related dream last night, dreamt the photographer didn&#8217;t turn up, I was making buttonholes the morning of the wedding, Baking cupcakes the night before and running to Asda the morning of the wedding. And I forgot to order the cheese wedding cake so just had crackers!! Not sure why I dreamt of that, because nothing is bothering me at the minute, I&#8217;m still completely unstressed lol. 

Went on a hen do at the weekend. We had a spa day + 1 treatment with afternoon tea, then a three course meal with live music and disco and a stay in the hotel with breakfast. It was really nice.

Need to decide on my 2nd hen for everyone that can&#8217;t come to Magaluf, I want something different but not too expensive xxx


----------



## CRWx

Hahahaha! I love that, dreams are so weird! 

That hen do sounds lovely, glad you had a nice time xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Beauty regime has begun. Had my hair done last night, gradually going to get the blonde lighter with more highlights every 6 weeks. I love it!!



Need to start getting facials too!! xx


----------



## CRWx

Is that your hair????

Gorgeous!


----------



## kbwebb

WOW! so jealous of your hair. x


----------



## Charlotteee

Yep that's me :haha:

xxx


----------



## CRWx

Princess hair! Please swap, mine looks like rats tails :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

It cost me a bomb. I'd rather have rats tails :rofl: I'm now sat here with holes in my leggings and can't afford new ones until payday :dohh: 

Thankyou xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Almost 7 months to go :dohh:

Where has this year gone?

Going to the venue on Sunday to pay it off.

That's the venue paid off, wedding dress and photographer!

Flowers are all made, I just need to make Mother of the bride and groom buttonholes but not sure whether to co-ordinate with their outfits or give them our colour so will leave them until last minute.

Going to start making invites as well this week.

I'm so excited, I just can't wait!


----------



## smileyfaces

I saw your comment on the Mutton Fold fb post about menu tasting...you get sent an invitation closer to the time to go and taste the food. But you have to pay, it's not free lol.


----------



## Charlotteee

That's what I was going to ask them, I don't mind paying but I want to know what you can taste. A friend of mine said that it's a set menu, I want to taste ALL the menu so I know what to pick :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

I've also decided on my 2nd Hen Do in January, there is a canal boat company that have a big barge with a Bar, DJ and dance floor and serves food and I think it's about £25 each for 4 1/2 hours sailing, thought it's something different and then when finished Preston Centre isn't too far if people want to carry on in town xxx


----------



## CRWx

That sounds like a fun time :thumbup: well thought you! 

Mmmmm menu tasting


----------



## smileyfaces

Charlotteee said:


> That's what I was going to ask them, I don't mind paying but I want to know what you can taste. A friend of mine said that it's a set menu, I want to taste ALL the menu so I know what to pick :rofl:
> 
> xxx

Yes from what I remember it is a set menu and you choose your three course meal. If you wanted to taste it all I'm afraid you would probably have to pay for each dish lol.

Second hen do sounds great!!


----------



## Charlotteee

Oh well that's rubbish! I won't bother then probably haha. Decided to add chips to night do for a hefty sum of £150 :lol:

Also made the first invite last night!!! I'm so excited, i've been trying to show everyone that would remotely care that isn't invited because don't want guests to see them yet :rofl:

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







invite.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 12









Invite 2.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 7


----------



## smileyfaces

I didn't go to it either! Didn't see the point lol! Haha we had bacon and sausage barms in the evening....they provide TONS! There was so much left over! Plus we had our cake cut up in the evening too so was plenty for people to munch on!

Invites are lush! They look like they've been made professionally x


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks, I can't wait to make the rest, gonna do a couple more tonight :happydance:

Oh i'm glad you've said that because I'm not telling them I'm inviting an extra 20 over my 100 allowance :rofl:

I REFUSE to pay £12 per head for a bacon/sausage barm xx


----------



## smileyfaces

No honestly we had loads! They open up the room at the back and have people in there serving them for you! When me and martin got back to our room at night they had even wrapped some up in foil for us to munch on :rofl: because there was so much left over.

I wanna go back there just for the breakfast, omg, SO SO SO good.


----------



## Charlotteee

Oooooo you're making me excited :lol:

I read a review on trip advisor saying they had left them some sandwiches and a bottle of champers in their room when they got back xxxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes we have still got our champagne! We were both too drunk and tired to drink it that night :haha:


----------



## Charlotteee

:rofl:

How lovely is that!! You will have to have yours on first anniversary or when baby is here lol xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Yeah, I would actually really like to go back to mytton fold for the night for our anniversary...definitely nothing to do with wanting another breakfast there :lol:


----------



## kbwebb

invites look brilliant! were paying £9 something per head for beef/pulled pork baps in the evening at our wedding and i thought that was expensive! it soon adds up doesnt it :nope:


----------



## Charlotteee

I have had the BEST idea ever but I'm not sure if it will be out of place.

I wanted to name our tables after something we both liked, and I have come up with either naming them after Game of Thrones Houses or our series' that we watch so we would have

Stark
Baratheon
Targaryen
Lannister
Tully
Greyjoy
Arryn
Martel

Or

A Game of Thrones
Grimm
Penny Dreadful
Zoo
Under The Dome
Revolution
Terra Nova
Once Upon A Time/Stargate Atlantis (Not sure)

They are all the series' we have watched together since being together 

But I think it might look out of place?? lol xxxx


----------



## Tasha

I like it. It's quirky and it makes the little touches more personal to you xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Honestly, no I wouldn't! The only way I would do it is if you were also incorperating it as part of a theme in other ways too otherwise I just think it would be quite random and out of place?! Is there anything else you could do to include the game of thrones/TV series references so its not just the table names?

Hope that doesn't come across the wrong way BTW lol.


----------



## kbwebb

I agree it will make it more personal to you but i do see why it could be a bit random. my SIL had her tables as guitar names as her OH was a music teacher but she had put guitars and musical notes and things on the invites too if that makes sense.


----------



## smileyfaces

Just seen this on fb and immediately thought of you! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-07-07-06-35-12.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Charlotteee

Haha no it didn't come across the wrong way Lou. 

To be honest I've sorted everything now so there isn't much I can do to start incorporating things like that so I think I'm going to leave it. I would like to name the tables rather than number them but I have no idea where to start. Me and Andrew have never been on holiday together so couldn't do places we have travelled too. I'm probably going to end up numbering them lol.

Cake looks ace!!! 

Thanks for your opinions guys xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Is it normal to worry this far in advance of the wedding? :lol:

I'm panicking that nobody is going to turn up, that things aren't going to run right, and that guests will be annoyed at having to travel to church and then to venue. Wish we'd done it all in one place now but it would have cost a lot more - like £700 more! x


----------



## Charlotteee

Whilst I think about it too,

I've paid off almost everything.

Over the weekend I have paid off Venue, Room Decorations and DJ & Photobooth! Only got left to pay for now is Suits, Hair, Car, Pageboy suits, Cheese Cake, Donation for church, Presents for bridal party, favours and other little piddly bits and bobs like frames for signs that I bought and my garter/underwear etc and then the big hit at the end will be dress adjustments :dohh: xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Yes very normal. I panicked ppl wouldn't turn up as it was 1hr away from where we lived, I worried everything would go wrong and things wouldn't go the way I dreamed. 

When the day comes your so wrapped up that you don't notice if small things don't happen and you don't care if people come as all you care is you married your best friend x


----------



## smileyfaces

It is normal to panic about those things...but don't lol! Everything comes together on the day and those who say they will be there will most definitely be there. You sound very organised!

Why would it have cost £700 more to get married at the venue?!


----------



## Charlotteee

Well the Church is only costing £150 in total as it's catholic, but we would have had to pay £250 for the ceremony room, then decorations in the ceremony room to hide the bar, and chair covers etc, and then £400 for the registrar with it being a Saturday! xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow that's cheap for your church! Yes we paid the same for registrar, then on top of that you have to pay £70 to give notice! 

A church wedding wasn't an option for us really because the venue was so far away from home...wouldn't have made sense at all! Sounds like you made the right choice! But it was nice waking up at the hotel on the day and getting ready there etc!


----------



## Charlotteee

I know, well it's a catholic church so they just ask for a donation.

Thinking about it now, I do wish it was all in one place but it's all sorted now so not changing lol xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Don't blame you! Plus if you changed now, you can't guarantee the registrar can fit you in at the time you want! You have to ring at 12 months to go to book your time slot. So you are safer sticking with what you have got! 

We had to give donations at both the boys christenings in the catholic church...so hard to know what to give!!


----------



## CRWx

Don't panic! :hugs:

Not got any words of wisdom being as I've never been married but hugs!! xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah Lou. On the day I will be glad i've done everything the way that I have, it's easy to think now of all the what if's. All that matters is that Andrew and I get married :)

Thanks Char xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Feeling rather sad this morning. Woke up to read about France. Disgusting.

Hidden as relating to Ethical Loss - Trigger for some people.


Spoiler
Then went on facebook and my friend who is 20 weeks pregnant has updated her status to "feeling heartbroken" which I then received a message off her to say that they found something wrong at her 20 week scan which after further investigation the best thing is to terminate the pregnancy. She is devastated. I don't even know what to say. I have had experience with early loss but not whilst she can still feel her baby moving :cry:

Just puts things into perspective xx


----------



## CRWx

Oh goodness :hugs: for your friend, how awful :(

The news about Nice is awful :(


----------



## kbwebb

How awful for your friend :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:(


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh god how sad. Just awful.


----------



## Charlotteee

I originally said I was going to do my own wedding makeup, but I think I have decided to get a makeup artist in. Just saves me the stress in the morning, I've found a lady - well I actually use her for spray tans and nails etc - but didn't realise she did wedding make up and it's £170 for me and three bridesmaids and my mum (includes a trial for myself) which I don't think is bad at all. I'm just waiting for her to send some pictures of previous makeup xx


----------



## smileyfaces

That's a decent price! A paid £240 for me.and three bridesmaid although that included hair as well. It will make you feel so much more special getting pampered and having your makeup done for you!


----------



## Charlotteee

Well there is that woman and she hasn't messaged back yet, but also another Lady called Kerry Baker who came runner up in North West wedding awards and she is gonna come back to me with a quote but her website says £280.

Yeah I think it will make the day less stressful, I'm paying for me, three bridesmaids and my mum xx


----------



## kbwebb

That's a brilliant price, I'm paying 100 for hair and make up for me on the day and it's another 100 for a trial as well. If I had wanted my bridesmaids done too it would have been 300 all together on the day!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Fab price!


----------



## Geebug x

We are paying £35 pp for make up - although all paying for ourselves xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Makeup sorted.

It's £130 including a trial for me.

The reason being my friend is doing it. She is a make up artist and does lots of weddings.
BUT as she is on the day list I didn't want her rushing around but she has insisted that if she can get ready at mine before heading off to the church it will be fine. 

So very pleased now :) xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

I am mentally drained at the minute. Everything with the wedding has come to a halt. 

Me and Andrew are arguing constantly.

I'm putting it down to us not having a break from work since xmas. 2 weeks and we have a week off! xx


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: xx


----------



## CRWx

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Big hugs xx


----------



## Charlotteee

We are back on track - sat down on Monday night and spoke about what was bothering me. Back to our old selves and haven't argue once since Sunday.

Was looking at honeymoon destinations last night - hardest decision ever xx


----------



## Geebug x

My dream honeymoon is Mexico!
xx


----------



## Charlotteee

My dream honeymoon is the Maldives - but, it's hard with Jenson, I don't want to leave him for that long, or expect somebody to babysit him for that long either so we are just gonna do 4 nights away but not sure where yet xxx


----------



## kbwebb

glad youre both back to normal :D xxx


----------



## CRWx

Yay! Glad things are back on track for you lovely.

Honeymoons, how exciting. Maldives :cloud9:


----------



## Charlotteee

Think we have picked where we are going.

Flying on the Monday morning to Lanzarote for 4 nights all inclusive at Hipotels La Geria, 4 star hotel.

Looks amazing on trip advisor.

Just need to ask MIL if she will be ok having Jenson whilst we are away. As it won't just be four nights, it will be the night of the wedding as he is in her room, the Sunday night as it's a 6am flight on the Monday morning and then until we get back on Friday xx


----------



## CRWx

That sounds amazing!


----------



## smileyfaces

Sounds great! Fingers crossed she says yes xx


----------



## Charlotteee

She said yes :wohoo:

xxx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yayy for honeymoon and some time away on your own


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw fab xx


----------



## CRWx

Yay!!!!


----------



## Charlotteee

Luckily I have my hen do to get used to being away from Jenson, but that is only 3 days, honeymoon is gonna be Sunday-Friday. Gonna miss him like mad xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

I bought one of those beauty blender sponges the other week, went to use it this morning and it's vanished?!

Asked Jenson and his response was "I haven't hidden it" Hmmmmm me thinks someone is guilty. I've told him it better reappear tonight. Whether it does i'm not sure.

Where would an almost 4 year old hide a beauty blending sponge? :rofl:


----------



## CRWx

Did you not know that they blend so well they disappear? God Char, get with the times :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

:rofl: I found it lol. Just had my hair done again with more blonde xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_4634.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## smileyfaces

Looks lovely xx


----------



## Geebug x

Are you wearing your glasses on the big day Char or contacts? Xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Glasses. I can't wear contacts babe. They dry my eyes out, I've tried every type specsavers have and I just can't wear them.

But then I've also thought, why wouldn't I wear them, they're me. I've worn them since I was eleven. I want to look like me on my photos xxx


----------



## kbwebb

Whereas I'm the opposite and have never worn contacts but I'm dreading wearing my glasses!! I've worn mine since 4 but hate seeing photos with them on :dohh:


----------



## CRWx

Looking beautiful :kiss:


----------



## Charlotteee

Well the invites are nearly done :wohoo:

Can get them sent out soon, do you think October is best for getting them back in by end of December??

Also 5 weeks tomorrow and me and my maid of honour will be in the spa having treatments winding down ready for flying to magaluf the day after. She bought it me as a little birthday present.

Been to asda today and they have a sale on so bought some lovely cropped jeans, sandals and a lovely floaty bardot style floral top which I'm gonna fly in.

I can't begin to explain how excited I am.

I can't pack my case yet tho cos i don't know what I'm taking or anything as 2 nights I'm being dressed up in surprise costumes which my MOH has already bought :lol:


----------



## smileyfaces

October sounds fine for invites!

Eek magaluf is creeping up now, how exciting!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Not long now Charlotte!! Just over 3 weeks!! :happydance: 

Your MOH sounds fab!! Hope you have a lovely spa day/night and a fab hen do! X


----------



## Charlotteee

She really is amazing!! Love her to bits.

Ohhhh i'm getting really nervous. Hate flying!! lol xxx


----------



## CRWx

:hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Almost 3 weeks Char!! X


----------



## Charlotteee

I know!! 3 weeks tomorrowwww.

My best friend surprised me for my birthday with an afternoon at the spa with treatments and stuff so 3 weeks now i'll be getting massaged :lol:

Been and bought my Kalms to try and help with flying anxiety! 

Are you looking forward to Cuba?? xxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww that's lovely! You'll have an amazing time hun, what a lovely friend. I'm sure you'll be fine hun, couple of drinks and you won't be bothered :haha: We've booked the lounge and we're premium so I'll be having a fair few drinks :haha: Yes I can't wait, especially now I know the op will be over and done with too :happydance:

I can't wait to see the hen party pics, I bet it's going to be amazing :haha: xx


----------



## Charlotteee

The lounge was full when we looked and to be honest we will be there at 4 am and it doesn't open until a little later!!

I am really excited.

3 weeks today!! 

Not long and your ticker will be mended! xxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh does it not! :( I booked it mainly for the free food and drink :haha: figured it would probably be the same price as going to for breakfast in the airport places anyway! We'll be there from 6.30 ish, fly at 10am. 

How long are you going for? I bet! :happydance: 

Yeah fingers crossed! At least I should hopefully have a 'normal' holiday :haha: X


----------



## Charlotteee

We will miss each other, we fly at 6.20am :(

Going Thursday morning really early and fly home at dinnertime Sunday xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Been MIA last few days.

Jenson has gone back to nursery THANK GOD. I was ready for shipping him off to the nearest childrens home :lol: joking aside he was insanely bored. And with me working it's hard to ask people watching him to keep him occupied every minute of the day.

I've just applied for his primary school this morning. Busted my ass for the last 2 years going to church to get him in so if he doesn't get in I think I will cry my eyes out lol.

2 weeks tomorrow until Hen do!! xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Suits paid off. Almost sorted now. Getting excited!! xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Made some lovely flower letters (A & C) last night. A lot of people have said they look like funeral flowers but hopefully the guests will realise it's a wedding not a funeral :lol:

11 days to go to magaluf!!


----------



## smileyfaces

11 days! That's gone so quick!


----------



## CRWx

That's come around so quick Char! xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

I know!! 5 months today until the wedding too!!

Just ordered a box of 20 flip flops for the wedding. Hope that will be enough. They're a really good idea and such a lifesaver lol!


----------



## CRWx

Ahhhh, that's crazy.

What a good idea :lol:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Not long now hun!!!! I started packing yesterday :haha:

I know what you mean about Jenson going back ... I was ready to run away and never come back with mine :haha: X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh wow not long


----------



## Charlotteee

I need to start packing too and make sure i've got everything. I only need to pack an outfit for one night and daytime clothes as everything else has been planned for me :lol:

xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Checked in for flight this morning. I literally can't tell you how happy I am that I am sat at the very back of the plane with my friends. I was so worried I was going to end up sat on my own on the wing.

Boarding passes printed and we have 6 days to go!! Well 1 week today I will be in the air. Hopefully on our descent!! 

I could burst with excitement!! xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Eek exciting! You will love it! I had such a laugh on my hen do in maga! 

What's wrong with sitting near the wing??


----------



## Charlotteee

It scares me :lol:

I'm a really really bad flyer and the wing makes me worse.

I smell the fuel when the engines kick in and it terrifies me, and I don't like hearing the flaps etc lol.

Did you go to BCM? We are gonna go the first night xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes we went to bcm the first night as it was a foam party and a paint party. Ruined our spray tans :lol: Then we bought advance tickets for the next night for bcm but I got too drunk that night and had to go back to the hotel in a taxi :rofl:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Eeeeekkkk it's all exciting now! Glad you got seated together ... don't think I'd have liked being on my own either :haha: We can't check in till 24 hours ... I'm going to be a mess making sure I have everything done and printed.

We went to BCM too ... over 11 years ago now though :blush: we went to the foam party, you must go it's awesome!! If you get chance go to the Pirates Show too ... free drink if you go VIP too :haha: x


----------



## Charlotteee

I have just read tho that being at the back of the plane is the worst for feeling turbulence etc :dohh:

:rofl: Lou that's hilarious! 

Kel don't think we are doing the pirates thing, looked at it but one of the girls is only taking &#8364;100 for 3 nights so would feel bad making her spend that much money aswell as BCM.

Fumin with her for only bringing that much, especially cos she's known since January and she's out this weekend spending more money.

Told me that's all she could afford to change!

Ah well. I won't be bailing her out!!

Going to get my Euros in a minute! Kelly you'll be fine, just take it nice and slow and double check everything xxxx


----------



## CRWx

How exciting! Did you get your euros xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

&#8364;100 for three days :shock: seriously????


----------



## Charlotteee

No didn't get them in the end. Going tomorrow whilst I'm in town anyway getting my eyebrows threaded.

Yes exactly Lou. It's ridiculous! xxx


----------



## CRWx

Can't believe that, &#8364;100 for 3 days!


----------



## Charlotteee

I mean fair enough we are All Inclusive from 10am until 11pm - but Maga is open all night, and depending on how drunk I get I intend to be out until 6am haha xxx


----------



## Geebug x

She will have to spend Euros per day on club entry and not drink when she's in the clubs - silly moo!

xx


----------



## Charlotteee

She's already said her plan is to get drinks off the men.

I've told her she's stupid. She has absolutely no idea what they could be putting in those drinks, and I don't really want men following us around all night thinking she's "up for it" because she's flirted to get free drinks :rolleyes:

It's just attracting unnecessary attention and I don't want to have to have my eye open all night because I'm paranoid lol.

ETA - She said in the group chat "It's ok - I'm more than happy to flash my tits for free drinks" :dohh:


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh for god sake. Silly woman. &#8364;100 is just...I don't even know what to say. You will want a meal outside the hotel at some point...bcm entry...drinks on nights out...possible taxis...airport food and drink on the way home. Leave her to it, don't bail her out. I can't believe she thinks its okay to expect free drinks off men all the while you're there. That's embarrassing.


----------



## CRWx

Oh right ok, so she's going to make the entirety about her so she doesn't have to spend money? :dohh:


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm one of those who sober can hold their tongue until I bit through it but drunk I suffer with word vomit :lol:

There's always one though isn't there xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

:haha:


----------



## CRWx

Yep! :haha:


----------



## Charlotteee

Ahhh well.

On a more positive wedding front. We picked our first dance song tonight. 

We have fallen in love with the new song by James Arthur, say you won't let go xx

https://youtu.be/uK4FilVP0-Y


----------



## kbwebb

thats a beautiful song char. sorry to hear about your friend i hope you have a lovely time on holiday regardless! <3


----------



## MissMummyMoo

100 euros ... wow has she ever been abroad before?! If the rest of you wanted to go the pirates thing and could afford it, I'd do it and leave her at the hotel until you get back ... sounds harsh but I'm a bit fed up of people at the minute :haha: 

I'm sure you'll have a great time regardless, just remember it's about you not her :hugs: Are you almost sorted? Did you say you and your MOH were going to a spa on Wednesday before the airport? X


----------



## Charlotteee

All checked in for both flights. I'm on the pigging wing on the way back :dohh:

:lol: Kel, i'm a bit that way out too at the minute. I've already said if she runs out of money I'm not bailing her out, she can stay in lol.

Packed my case last night - I'm at 9.5kg. Allowance is 10. Not sure how it's so high when MOH has all my outfits haha. I think my case is heavy to start with.

Picked up my outfit yesterday that I'm to fly in. It's in a binbag in Andrews car and I'm not allowed to see it. All I know is I have to wear white underwear!! :shock:

Yeah Kelly got a spa day in Southport Wednesday afternoon and having my nails done Wednesday night.

I am so excited I could burst!! xxx


----------



## Geebug x

God, doesn't she sound just lovely! 

xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Have an amazing time sweetie &#10084;&#65039; xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope you have the best time xx


----------



## CRWx

Have a good time lovely! Can't wait to hear about it xxxp


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm back and alive. 

Had the most amazing time. I'll do a proper update at dinner with some photos xxxx


----------



## CRWx

Yaaaay! Can't wait xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Hiya lovelies.

Hen do was amazing.

My outfit to fly in was a white tracksuit, it had bridezilla on the leg, a picture of me on the front of the t shirt and dares on the back like the following.

*M*ake mine a double
*R*ide a bucking bronco
*S*erenade a stranger

*O*rganise a round of free drinks
*S*nog a barman
*U*se the mens
*L*ead a congo
*L*ick a bald mans head
*I*nvite 10 men to sign the t-shirt
*V*odka shots
*A*rm wrestle a bouncer
*N*eck a pint

Completed all of these over the weekend (except snog a barman, he got a quick peck lol)

Got to the hotel and went for a walk to get our bearings then came back and had some lunch.

The hotel was beautiful. Absolutely stunning views, staff very polite and food was amazing.

The first night I was blind folded whilst they dressed me up. We went out like this:



Got in at 3am that night and had been up for a solid 27 hours.
Woke up at 8am the next day, not feeling very rough :wacko:

The next night I was blind folded again and everyone dressed like this





Didn't get in until 5am that night and only had 5 hours sleep again.

That night I was absolutely paralytic :rofl: I was so so drunk, I didn't buy any drinks out there - everything was just thrown at me. Everybody else was drinking water at 3am and I was still on the alcohol :lol: except Holly my MOH cos she got free drinks too!

Saturday morning we missed breakfast so went and found somewhere that did a proper full english. That was the best breakfast i've ever had, but Iw as getting more pissed the more I ate :dohh:

We had really bad weather saturday afternoon, torrential downpours and thunderstorms so we didn't end up going out saturday night, we just sat in the bar drinking at the hotel, and they kindly brought us out a bucket of ice with a bottle of champagne.

Final night - 



Me and my maid of honour :kiss:



Me and the doll I had to take everywhere :lol:



I honestly had the best time ever, wish I could go back.

Just Andrew's stag do to get out the way now - he goes tomorrow xxxx


----------



## CRWx

Looks and sounds like you had the best time and SO much fun! 

Love the pics :thumbup: the outfits are brilliant :lol:


----------



## Charlotteee

Andrew went to Portugal last night.

His brother has been warned he better come back in one piece haha.

Here's his airport outfit :rofl:



They get worse than this apparently xxx


----------



## kbwebb

glad you had a lovely time the pictures look fab!

your OH's outfit is brilliant :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

You look like you had a fab time :)

Poor Andrew :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

The pics look lovely hun. So glad you had an amazing time :D Hope Andrew comes back in one piece .... :haha: x


----------



## CRWx

OMG the outfit :rofl:


----------



## Geebug x

Glad you both had a lovely time. Xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

He had a fantastic time. This was him 5pm Friday evening :rofl:



Fell asleep there for 4 hours in his own sick, woke up and then went out until 5.30am :dohh:

He's back at work today.

Can't believe we're nearly into the "3 months and ......" marker.

Disneyland looked amazing Gee!! xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Starting to really panic now!

Rest of day invites will be going out this weekend and I need to nip to card factory and get the evening invites (refuse to make them) haha.

I only have hair and makeup left to pay off and then we are done on all the main things. The rest are just piddly bits like name cards and table plans etc, sweets for pic n mix table and scoops and just little bits that if we missed wouldn't have an effect on the wedding at all.

My dress should be in in the next two weeks hopefully!! I haven't lost any weight. I love food too much.

It's 18 weeks until the wedding - If i really put my ass into gear I could shift 2 stone, but I am that tired exercise is just not on my to do list.

Magaluf has killed me :lol:

Jenson keeps waking up at 5am asking to get in my bed. Andrew made him go back to his own bed this morning and then I had to contend with this at 7.30 trying to get him up for nursery!! :rofl:



So much to do and so little time haha. xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

I never lost weight for my wedding either! I had the best of intentions to do so but every time I tried I just failed miserably. Plus with it being a February wedding you have Xmas to contend with, its difficult!!

Have you ordered your dress true to size? Or have you ordered smaller?


----------



## Charlotteee

I ordered it true to size. A size 20!! I am only a 16! lol xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Bridal sizes are always bigger than what you actually are!


----------



## CRWx

Good luck with all the bits and bobs you need to get done :hugs:

Awwww Jenson, bless him! He looks so grown up.

Omg at bridal sizes, never knew you had to size up in them! Way to make you feel better isn't it :rofl: not that I need to worry, no marriage here in the foreseeable future :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

Oh Char he is - he is so tall it's unreal! Think he is 110cm last time we checked.

Finished the invites last night and then started making confetti :dohh:

Yep I was mortified - I was like I CANNOT walk down the aisle in a size 20 dress!! But alas I probably will :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

Well we've seen the priest again, everything is finalised.

Order of services are ready to print - I am way too excited.

We go next week to listen to the organist and the soloist as we have pciked Ave Maria and Pie Jesu for when we sign the register. The only thing is we've been told the soloist isn't the best singer so I may ask for just the instrumental versions if she is :lol:

11 days left of October and the dress shop said my dress will definitely be in this month!

So much left to do.

Wedding Invites for day guests have gone out to family and friends. I need to write evening invitations.

Made my postbox too for cards.

Started making my own confetti, need to restart. Wanted to double check with the priest that we were allowed it and we are so that's all good.

There is an open day at the venue next weekend so going to take my MIL2B and show her around and she is coming to my dress fitting when my dress comes in so she can see it :)

I can't believe how close it is.

2 weeks until halloween then bonfire night the week after. Then 7 weeks until xmas after that, then it will only be 7 weeks until the wedding. Shit does that mean we are only 16 weeks away?! :shock:


----------



## kbwebb

oh wow 16 weeks!! 18 weeks until ours then :wacko:
hope your dress comes in soon! i bet you cant wait to try it on again. :D


----------



## Charlotteee

I can't believe how quick it is going!!

Everytime my phone rings I get excited thinking it's gonna be the bridal shop, alas it's usually "you have had an accident" or "we can claim back PPI" :growlmad:

How are you doing with the planning kbwebb? xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wow! Not long at all!


----------



## Geebug x

There is 14 days now till my best friends Char -honestly it's going to absolutely zoom!
xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Wow that's gone fast. Bet you can't wait! Best bridesmaid ever you are lol xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

It will fly by!! Sounds like everything is coming together really well!!

How many people have seen your dress? I had two people in real life that saw mine!


----------



## Charlotteee

Quite a few - I feel obliged to show them lol, BUT it looks completely different on than on the photos as I have a belt etc and a hoop xxx


----------



## Geebug x

It is just scary close now!
The whole, tanning/teeth whitening/hair extension prep has already started!
Love my dress, and shoes so can't wait to wear them.
I am insanely nervous though, she's as calm as anything, I take all her stress and deal with all the crappy jobs!
Thank you - lots of people have asked me whether I will do Hire a Bridesmaid :haha:

My bestie has only shown her mum her dress and I am SO excited to see it xx

xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I have a hoop you could have had!


----------



## Charlotteee

To be honest I think I'm going to have to buy a new hoop as this one is too right round the waist and i'm not going to get in it :dohh: what is yours like?

Ahhh Gee not long to wait. Can't wait to see pictures xxx


----------



## kbwebb

where did you get your hoop from charlotte? when i brought my dress i tried it on with one but havent got one myself and ive got my dress fitting next month!


----------



## smileyfaces

It depends on your dress style and shape I suppose doesn't it! You know what my dress was like from fb pics so you can see what sort of hoop I needed. It had either one or two hoops inside I can't remember! It was just enough to hold the dress out and keep the layers of the dress from touching my legs. I got mine ex display from the shop I got my dress, they only charged me about 20 quid lol


----------



## Charlotteee

I got it off a selling page on Facebook lol. It's got one hoop at the bottom. There's quite a few on preloved too. I'll go have a nosey now Lou xx


----------



## Charlotteee

This is my dress. I think the style at the bottom is quite similar to yours actually xxx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20161023-095251.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## kbwebb

any idea what type of hoop id need? https://romanticaofdevon.co.uk/collections/romantica/alexandra
Im totally clueless, just had a quick google but theres so many different ones isnt there!


----------



## Charlotteee

Beautiful dress. It's very much like mine at the bottom and these are what I can pick from. It holds the material out around your feet so it should fall in a perfect a line xxx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20161023-120421.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 6









Screenshot_20161023-120429.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4









Screenshot_20161023-120448.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CRWx

That dress is gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Charlotteee

Just a shame I'm not as thin as her :rofl:


----------



## CRWx

Oh don't be daft you :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

Beautiful dress. I don't think you need to be, itlll be flattering on pretty much all sizes.


----------



## smileyfaces

Beaut dress! Yes it is similar to mine on the bottom half! If you struggle with a hoop then you can always borrow mine, although I'm not sure what size it actually is?! It was snug on me and I was an 18.


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm a 16 on bottom. Could you fb me a photo of it when you get chance hun??? You're local ish to me aren't you so I could collect it from you. Thanks Char and tash it is very flattering on, sucks you in right at the waist xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Its packed away in the attic, I will get dh to bring it down one day this week and take some pics :) I'm near Warrington xx


----------



## Geebug x

That dress is beautiful chick - what colour is it?
xx


----------



## Charlotteee

The picture is Nude Ivory - mine is just Ivory though xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It's beautiful Char, I can't wait to see you in it :cloud9: xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Bridesmaid shoes came today.

They are gorgeous!!

Just hope they all fit!!


----------



## CRWx

They are soooo pretty!


----------



## Charlotteee

Much nicer and higher in real life xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Gorgeous &#10084;


----------



## Geebug x

I don't usually like pointy shoes, but they are cute.

These are ours xx
 



Attached Files:







gold-glitter-ankle-strap-block-heels-.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Charlotteee

They're gorgeous Gee!!

Got a non wedding DIY task to try and conquer tomorrow morning.

Fancy dress day at nursery. Jenson is being a scary pirate.....

We've picked this lol.

https://www.amygrigg.com.au/sohoadmin/plugins/viastepphotogallery/images/premium/content/34.jpg


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Haha! Thats cool. Id buy a mask!


----------



## Charlotteee

He won't wear one mf :( xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Face paint looks cool! Good luck recreating that :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

I tried tonight he looked at it said mum that's rubbish and we went and bought a mask :rofl: he's happy with the mask so we'll see in the morning haha xx


----------



## smileyfaces

:haha: least you tried!


----------



## Charlotteee

Here he is this morning lol.



Told him not to hit anyone with that sword cos he got me with it earlier and it flipping killed!! :rofl:

Not sure why they make them out of such hard foam!


----------



## Geebug x

Bless him - bet you £20 someone has been hit with it before the end of the day! 

10 days to go till I'm bridesmaid now!

xx


----------



## Charlotteee

It will be here before you know it.

Have you got anything else planned with her before the big day xxx


----------



## Geebug x

Charlotteee said:


> It will be here before you know it.
> 
> Have you got anything else planned with her before the big day xxx

So mad that it's like next week, she called me last night, they have officially run out of money and she's stressing now, was always going to be the way so close, but just trying to keep her calm!

We are virtually non-stop chick.

Final dress fitting tomorrow night.
Pedicures Saturday
Hair colour match for extensions Sunday
Pick up dresses Monday
Extensions fitted Tuesday
Last dash Weds night to pick up Groomsman gifts and Undies
Tans and Teeth Thursday
Nails Friday
Wedding Saturday!! :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Busy busy busy.

I hope she has a wonderful day - I can't wait to see some pictures xxxx


----------



## Geebug x

Thanks lovely.
I have come off FB for a bit but will send you some over deffo xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

12 weeks.

What the heck.

Starting to panic now and get nervous.

My dress came in and fits perfectly no alterations needed, just need to lose a little weight before xmas so that I don't put loads on with festivities.

I'm worrying about walking down the aisle. Like petrified. Just don't know how I'm going to walk in my dress.

So much to do and so little time!!


----------



## Geebug x

The walking down the isle bit goes so quickly Char, you'll just blink and not even realise you've done it.

My best friend said the whole day was a complete blur. Her only regret was having the photographer there all day, she didn't feel like she got to enjoy herself, see the day as she was constantly off having photos, the videographer was much better as he just filmed around everyone.

xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I don't even remember walking down the aisle, only thing I recall is covering my face with my bouquet the whole way because I was crying haha


----------



## Charlotteee

:lol: Lou!!

Our photographer is there for 6 hours Gee so she will be gone after speeches to let us eat food and stuff in peace.

I'm toying with getting a videographer. I really want one but Andrew doesn't so don't want to spend £500 on one.

A few family friends have said they have camcorders and stuff and another friend said it would be good for her sons portfolio and he has a good camera. 

Blahhh.

I'm just worried about falling over my dress and i'm not the most co-ordinated and have to walk gracefully lol!! xxxxx


----------



## CRWx

I hope you don't fall over your dress :haha: I'm sure you won't! 

Have you decided on the videographer situation? xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

We have a family friend who's son has a degree in film but he needs to build his portfolio. He is going to do it at a heavily discounted price xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

1 month and ......

Omg.

We've booked a videographer aswell. £495 for all day package xxx


----------



## kbwebb

Thats really good, id love a videorapher. Everyone ive looked at charges 800+! coming around fast now isnt it x


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah i'm panicking now lol xx

8 weeks and 6 days

or

60 days

xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Eeek its getting close now, just wait till Xmas and new year are out of the way and then you will be panicking for sure haha


----------



## Charlotteee

Honest Lou I can't wait to get xmas out of the way xxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So close x


----------



## smileyfaces

Its almost our 1 year anniversary :shock: its gone so quick!


----------



## Charlotteee

37 days :shock:

Still soooo much to do. Had my hair trial last night.






Absolutely love it!!

Started making the table plan last night too, printed all name places as well so just have to DIY them.

Can't wait now, off to town this weekend to drop my engagement ring off to be plated and cleaned and to buy wedding rings!! xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely xx


----------



## CRWx

Omg your hair looks beautiful! So close now xxx


----------



## kbwebb

hair looks amazing!


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks everyone - my hairdresser was runner up in the north west wedding awards!

I just can't wait now!!

xxx


----------



## CRWx

Amazing!!! xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Gorgeous hair! Sooo close now! Im slightly jealous lol. Nearly a whole year since we were at Mytton Fold gone really quickly x


----------



## Charlotteee

Super fast year was 2016 Lou!

Have you got plans for 1st anniversary? xxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its gone so fast lou xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Nope nothing lol not much you can do when you have a new baby and two little brats haha


----------



## Babybump87

Thats a beautiful hair style !!.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Love it Char ... still can't believe how close it is!! X


----------



## Charlotteee

My remaining to do list :happydance:

Remaining to pay:
Makeup (Pay on Day)
Videographer (By end of Jan)
Cheese Cake (Will ring for payment night before)
Church and Registrar and Organist (Pay at Rehearsal)
Honeymoon (28th Jan)

Buy Chutneys and Fruit for Cheese Cake
Shoes for Ushers
Break Wedding Shoes in (Desperately need to do this)
Pen for Guestbook and Drop Box Hearts
Finish making Confetti
Buy Andrew&#8217;s Gift
Dress Fittings for bridesmaids and mum 21st Jan
Make up Trial 28th Jan
Church Rehearsal
Make Bridesmaid and Mum Boxes for morning of wedding
Remaining gifts to buy, mums, my dad and eldest two stepsons
Final Dress Fitting 28th Jan
Build Hen do packs

xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Busy bee!!!


----------



## Charlotteee

I got so much done at the weekend and after meeting the venue my stress levels have dropped massively, these jobs are tiny little things that are easy to get done so hopefully won't take too long :) xxxx


----------



## kbwebb

feels so good doesnt it to have just the last bits left to be done! :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

1 month countdown :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wowzers!


----------



## CRWx

Eeeek! :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

:D


----------



## Charlotteee

The venue had a wedding fair on yesterday. Felt all emotional seeing the room like that - the next time we are there we will be married! xx


----------



## kbwebb

awww how lovely! are you excited or are you nervous? <3


----------



## Charlotteee

I'me excited! I don't think i'll get nervous to be honest - i'm just saying a few words to the man i've been with for 5 years so not sure why I would be nervous.

I just want it here now, getting impatient haha xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

I wasn't nervous one tiny bit.....until 10 mins before and i broke down in tears haha!

The venue is beautiful, i regret not getting more pictures of the reception. All our pictures are pretty much in the grounds x


----------



## Charlotteee

Funny - i'm just going through now making a list of group shot's for our photographer.

Yeah I can imagine me crying outside church to be honest :lol:

I think we are going to have proper crap weather on the day :( xxx


----------



## CRWx

I hope the weather is lovely for you!


----------



## smileyfaces

Why do you think the weather will be crap? It might snow, you never know! It was cold and dry on ours right up until our last photograph and then it started raining, we timed it really well!


----------



## Charlotteee

Because it's february and the weather at the minute is shocking :lol:

We went on Sunday and it was awful up there, just torrential rain all day xxx


----------



## kbwebb

were thinking the same that were going just have rain all day. :(


----------



## Charlotteee

2 weeks! Final dress fitting today, make up trial and hen doooo xxx


----------



## CRWx

Good luck! xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Have a lovely day hun, I can't believe it's nearly here! X


----------



## smileyfaces

Exciting :D


----------



## Charlotteee

Make up trial was amazing. One of my best friends is a make up artist for wedding so she is doing the make up <3



Dress fits perfectly - only had to pay £10 to get the belt sewn on. Pick it up next friday!! The day before the wedding eeek.

Feels really weird saying I get married next weekend!!

Had an absolute blast on my hen do, was absolutely trollied but had so much fun!! xxx








xxxx


----------



## CRWx

Lovely pictures! Your makeup looks brilliant and you look like you had lots of fun :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

The make up looks lovely, so natural. The pics look fab, glad you had a lovely time. Yep not long now xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I don't know why I look so brown cos i'm as white as a ghost hahaha xxxx


----------



## kbwebb

make up looks lovely and love all the pictures! cant believe how close it is! have you got everything done now? X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely pics. Not long!


----------



## Charlotteee

More or less Kwebb. Just waiting for one last gift to arrive for bridal party and the rest is just sorting stuff into boxes to take to the venue!! xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

9 days!!!


----------



## CRWx

Yaaaaay!!!


----------



## kbwebb

1 week!!!


----------



## Charlotteee

5 days :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

4 days to go.

Church rehearsal tonight.
Collect suits tomorrow.
Thursday - Nails, Eyebrows, Massage.
Friday - Collect Dress, take everything to venue.

Eeeeek.

It's weird though because at the moment I don't feel nervous or excited?! xxx


----------



## kbwebb

aww i wish we got to have a rehearsal, im worried DD wont want to walk up the aisle! :doh:
so looking forward to seeing your big day!


----------



## Geebug x

What colour theme did you go for in the end chick?

xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I was the same Charlotte until about 5-10mins before walking down the aisle then it just all hit me at once! Im so excited for you!! This time last year i was there getting ready now!


----------



## Charlotteee

Cadbury Purple and Silver Glitter Gee

Jenson won't be at the reharsal so he could still throw a wobbler on the day lol.

Priest said he wanted, me and Andrew, Best man and bridesmaids xxx


----------



## Geebug x

Charlotteee said:


> Cadbury Purple and Silver Glitter Gee
> 
> Jenson won't be at the reharsal so he could still throw a wobbler on the day lol.
> 
> Priest said he wanted, me and Andrew, Best man and bridesmaids xxx

 :cloud9: Can't wait to see the photos!
xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Eeeeeek.

Fingers crossed I can finish work today xxxx


----------



## CRWx

Can't wait to see photos either! :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Have the best day EVER! Cant wait to hear how it went and to see some photos!


----------



## CRWx

Have the best day lovely!!!!! xxx


----------



## kbwebb

Hope it went perfectly xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Hi everyone,

We had the most amazing day and honeymoon, It truly was the best day of my life. 

And then the day after my sister had my niece 9 weeks early!!

Attached a few photos xxxx


----------



## CRWx

Oh that looks amazing, congratulations again! Absolutely beautiful.

Oh goodness, are your sister and niece doing ok? xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

My sister ended up having a hysterectomy and 4 units of blood. She had placenta previa and precreta which means it had attached to her bladder.

She is doing good though now, out of hospital. Luckily she had steroids two days before baby was born so she hasn't needed any help with her breathing and is doing extremely well :)

She's called her Matilda-Ann - Tilly for short xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

You look amazing Charlotte, so glad you had a fantastic wedding day! Back to reality now :(

Was your sister at the wedding? 9 weeks early wowzer! Is baby doing okay? Your poor sister needing a hysterectomy :(


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah she was my bridesmaid. She was in labour at the wedding but told everyone it had stopped since the steroids, she didn't want to miss the day. When she got to hospital on Sunday she was 10cm and they said she is very lucky to be alive, her placenta was just sat there ready to drop out which would have caused a massive bleed (she had one anyway in surgery but they were prepared for that)

She has two boys and a girl now so the hysterectomy hasn't bothered her in the way of having anymore children just not nice at 30 years old xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Here she is - was a horrible feeling being back in the same NICU Jenson was in xxx


----------



## CRWx

Awwww she is gorgeous! How scary how it all happened though :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

She is adorable. Was a fab weight too at 3lb 14oz - she has dropped now down to 3lb 7oz xx


----------



## CRWx

That's amazing for 9 weeks early :happydance:

What a little gem xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Can't stop looking at wedding photos. I want to do it all again :cry:

Love these three - got them from the videographer the other night that he captured from the first dance xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Completely missed the baby news Midnight. Congratulations - she is beautiful xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Little update on my niece - she was released yesterday from the hospital at three weeks old - 34 weeks corrected! She is a little trooper!!

If any of you would like to look at our wedding photo's here is the link - be warned there's nearly 500 haha.

https://kerrywoodsphotography.pixieset.com/charlotteandandrew/

xx


----------



## kbwebb

thats brilliant about your niece!


the photos are amazing, love the wallace and gromit charectors :haha:

so jealous that you got photos of you both with your son, we got none with our DD :cry:


----------



## Charlotteee

Awwww Kwebb, we only got them because he wouldn't stay inside the monkey, he kept following us around whilst we were having our photo's done haha!!

Did you have a nice day? Have you any pictures?

Yeah the Wallace and Gromit characters where DH's idea (that's the first time i've used that on here eeeek) and I think they went down well with everyone, the whole cheese cake did to be honest xxx


----------



## kbwebb

Yes our day was brilliant thank you! rained as soon as the ceremony finished though so all the photos were took in the rain, and my heels ended up sinking into the grass :haha:

do you have instagram? the photos wont upload on here as theyre too large :nope:


----------



## Charlotteee

Yes I do - i'm Mrsosullivanx feel free to add me and I'll follow back :)

My heels were also covered in mud after sinking in the grass haha!! Glad you had a lovely day

xxx


----------

